

Kickstarter Down - chaosphere2112
http://status.kickstarter.com/

======
cstrat
This is the first kickstarter HN post that will not cost me any money!

Normally I end up clicking the link, then choosing to pledge :)

~~~
cstrat
weird, the site actually works fine for me... (australia)

